# Hello everyone



## Eric (May 5, 2004)

I'm new to TractorForum, I just stumbled across the site last week when I was searching for info on the Craftsman GT5000. 

I don't need a tractor to mow with (I have another machine for that) but I was looking for something to pull yard and garden implements. After reading through many of the previous posts, I was convinced the GT 5000 was for me. 

I bought my GT 5000 on Sunday (Sears had 10% off) and it is supposed to be delivered today. I got the manual transmissions and wanted the 25HP Kohler. The 26 HP Brigs was over a $100 cheaper though, so I went with that one. I believe the Kohler is probably a better motor but I'm sure the Brigs will be good enough for me. After the sale and discount I paid just under $1900. After reading what many of you have been able to do with your GTs, I think I'll be getting allot of tractor for my money.

Thanks everyone for sharing your experience and ideas. I look forward to participating more in the future.

Eric M.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

welcome to the forum Eric.. theres lots of GT5K owners here... 


good to have you along..

PS? what are you mowing with? seems a shame to get a new tractor and not use it for all its purposes..


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*WELCOME*

Welcome Eric:friends: and congrats on your new tractor sounlds like you got a great deal and they have alot of GT5000 owners on here.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Welcome Eric*:spinsmile

I have a GT5000 and absolutely love it. It's a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome Eric. I too just purchased a GT5K. I got the Kohler Pro 25 and the manual. I have clocked 4.5 hours using it to cut grass once. It seems to be a well built mower. Time will tell.


----------



## Eric (May 5, 2004)

simple_john,

I have a Toro Z553 Zero Radius Turn mower. It's a grass eating monster but not really suited to doing anything else. Toro says it shouldn't be subject to towed loads greater then 80 lbs so as to "avoid damage to the hydraulic wheel motors". It weighs 1200 + lbs so I guess I can understand why. I wanted the GT 5000 to do allot of other chores around the house that I can't do with the Toro.

Eric


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

makes sense.. wow 26 HP.. should be more than enough to pull your yard stuff around.. congrats on the new ride.. 




post a pic of your machines for us if you get a chance... 

and again.. welcome

sj


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Eric,

Looks like you'll have the best of both worlds. Those ZTR's really cut down on the mowing time. Enjoy your GT5000.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Eric,

Welcome to the forum, great to have another GT5000 owner here.
I've had mine a little over a year and love it.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi Eric, Yes there are alot of Gt5000 owners here including me. Not too many with the Briggs ELS 26hp as it just came out this year on the gt5000. That is alot of pulling power, and as for which one is built better Who knows? I have never heard of a briggs ELS having a major problem. I do know this though: The briggs is a smoother running engine with a better idel and is not prone to backfire on shutdown. The Kolhler is a great engine for brute power but is a little less refined than the briggs. I know this because I have owned both except my briggs was a 22hp els.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *Hi Eric, Yes there are alot of Gt5000 owners here including me. Not too many with the Briggs ELS 26hp as it just came out this year on the gt5000. That is alot of pulling power, and as for which one is built better Who knows? I have never heard of a briggs ELS having a major problem. I do know this though: The briggs is a smoother running engine with a better idel and is not prone to backfire on shutdown. The Kolhler is a great engine for brute power but is a little less refined than the briggs. I know this because I have owned both except my briggs was a 22hp els. *


Well Ed...in defense of the Kohler...I had the 23HP w/jetted carb on my GT3000....purred like a kitten and never backfired.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the board Eric. And being you got the 26hp Briggs just means you got the 2004 model. 

My advice is to go over it with a fine toothed comb and have every thing you find wrong that should have been fixed before it left the factory fixed under the warranty while you have the free at home in force.

On mine I found two small dents in the top of the hood (that were there before it was painted), a leaking oil drain (after the first oil change), and a bad rear wheel (welded up out of square). 

Check it over good.

I have small issues like these fixed rather than getting a new machine so I do not get a new set of issues with a replacement machine. When I called about the dents in the hood they offered to bring out another machine I told them no I wanted to fix this one so I knew it was right and they did.

Congrats on the new machine.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I happen to really like my 725 cc Kohler Command, so I'm going to defend it. 
I disabled the seat safety switch, and now my Kohler does NOT backfire at all.
But, people should not do this because I've been reading that it's very dangerous.


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

My GT5000 stopped backfiring once I washed and waxed it.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

My Kohler has never backfired. I let it have a cool down period after every use. I try not to start and immediately stop it but even then it doesn't back fire.

Now I had a Scag with a Kawasaki at one time. It sounded like a 12 gauge shotgun going off every time it was shut down.


----------



## Eric (May 5, 2004)

Ed_GT5000,

It sounds like you've had good luck with your Brigs engine. I'm looking forward to learning how mine works. The only reason I would have preferred the Kohler is because just about all commercial equipment seems to use either Kohler or Kawasaki engines. 

You mentioned that Kohlers have a backfire on shutdown problem and I see that Agree and Willie Nunez mentioned it too. I have a Kohler on my Toro and have noticed it will backfire if I shut it off at low idle speeds. When I'm done mowing, I bring the engine speed down to a slow idle and let it cool off for about a minute or two. Then, I push the throttle up a little past half way just before I shut it off. It never backfires when I shut it down that way. 

Eric


----------



## Eric (May 5, 2004)

MGM, 

Thanks for the advice, I think I will do that. The tractor was delivered yesterday and everything appears to be fine at a casual glance but I haven't had a chance to really go over yet. My only complaint so far is that it was delivered assembled and I had requested a crate delivery. I'm not sure how much assembly is required but I would have preferred to do it vs. the guys at Sears. I don't know if the stickers are applied at the factory or not but they didn't do the best job putting them on.

Eric


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I want to hear about the ZTR! If you get time drop a post about what you have and how you like it!


----------

